# Seeking to Adopt 2 White Moyen Poodle Puppies



## Colleen in Denver (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello, My family has fallen in love with a friends Moyen Poodle and we've decided we would like to have 2 join our family. We've researched and see several breeders out there, but no one seems to have all white ones. Any ideas where to look, who to contact? Thank you!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

You've landed in the grooming section. Our Super Mods might move this thread to the Finding the Right Puppy and Breeder forum for you. 

Til then, since I don't have any way to know your experience with dogs in general, poodles in particular, and selecting a breeder, the first thing that is very important for you to know is that there are very, very few breeders in the US who are breeding the true medium size poodle. 

This is because in North America, the medium size is not a recognized variety. The breed varieties are toy - up to 10", miniature 10-15", and standard - over 15". A medium poodle in the US is considered a small standard. 

That said, there are those very few breeders who are not just breeding intervariety - miniature to standard, or breeding for smaller standards and calling them medium. 

The ones who are importing true medium poodles from Europe and other countries where it's a recognized variety are quite rare. You're actually looking for a unicorn . 

The breeder name that comes up regularly in this context is Karbit. They've been doing this a while and are known as quality, conscientious breeders. 

If they don't have the color you're hoping for, they may be able to refer you to other breeders they respect. 

Your other option is to work within the breed standards and find a quality, conscientious breeder who breed miniatures to the upper end of that variety which sometimes go oversize, or who breeds standards to the lower end of that variety but don't pass them off as medium poodles.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Colleen in Denver said:


> Hello, My family has fallen in love with a friends Moyen Poodle and we've decided we would like to have 2 join our family. We've researched and see several breeders out there, but no one seems to have all white ones. Any ideas where to look, who to contact? Thank you!


Welcome! Having a very specific colour preference, plus a rare size preference, is going to make things trickier for you. But as long as you're willing to wait for your dream poodle, there's no harm in searching!

If you really love your friend's poodle, I'd start with their breeder. And Karbit might also be a great resource for you.

One thing to keep in mind, though, is that a good breeder is not necessarily going to want to send you home with two puppies. They may recommend you get your first puppy through adolescence and then come back for #2. Not only does this prevent littermate syndrome, it allows you to dedicate the appropriate time and energy to raising your poodle. Ours is a full-time job.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have to agree - two puppies at once are too much for most people. I know of many families that have regretted the decision to get litter mates, even having to rehome one of the pups. It can seem such a good idea - one each, another puppy to play with, getting house training etc over in one go - and then the reality of two rambunctious pups ignoring humans to play fight and run riot together comes home to roost (and pee and poo and chew...).


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I've done it myself. It's not for the inexperienced and will seriously rattle coping skills and sanity to the max. It is survivable but the worst effects are often on the pups themselves. I've seen some go into this thinking "they'll have each other to..." with the unfinished thought "so I won't need to", forgetting that puppies don't raise each other. 
It isn't double the work, it's squared  🐩+🐩=🐩🐩🐩🐩


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This must feel discouraging and that's not what is intended. 
We always hope to see people and poodle live happily ever after. For that to happen, information is offered that is meant to keep disappointment at bay beforehand.
PF will try to help you find a breeder who will do the same, someone who will have their poodles and their new families best interests at heart, thru all their lives together.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I doubt you will find anyone who is deliberately breeding moyen-size poodles. There are some very good standard poodle breeders in Colorado. You might start asking them if they happen to have a small standard. Same goes for oversize miniature poodles, of course. 

Contact the Columbine State Poodle Club - their breeder referral person is Karri Britton | 303-885-8341 | [email protected]


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Please seriously reconsider getting two puppies at the same time, One puppy is hard enough as is, but two together is IME pretty horrible. We did it once and never will again.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Adding to Johanna's excellent suggestion of contacting the PC, here's some additional resources. I can tell you that it'll be almost universal that breeders recommended by PF members are doing proper health testing, diversity testing, know ther strengths and weaknesses of their lines and always breed to better them.

*🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩  *
GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...


If you look thru that list, review the Health information (great strides there in the science), then don't skip the multi state listings, and particularly don't skip the Poodle Club of America Breeder Referral for your region (or search "Poodle Club of ___").

Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated.

Be prepared to spend in the range of $1500 to up to $3000 USD at the top end. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid. 

Be prepared to travel outside your area for the right breeder. 

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these criteria are important in choosing a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come. 
Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time  

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed. 
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better. 
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own. 
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract. 
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them. 
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition. 
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them. 
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them. 

I've searched for statistics on this part but without much success. My best guess is that there are several thousand poodle breeders in the US, ranging from the worst of the puppy mill/farm to the best described above. It's not only your poodle they think of when they choose to breed, it's the future of the breed itself.


----------

